

On the Trail of Nazi Counterfeiters - benbreen
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/09/20/on-the-trail-of-nazi-counterfeiters.html

======
lostlogin
Robert Harris's 1986 book Selling Hitler: The Story of the Hitler Diaries
covers some of the same ground and was an excellent read (and introduced me to
his later books which are at least as good).

